#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Sprunggelenksfraktur >

## Lulu1520

Hallo,
ich habe mir vor kurzem eine sprunggelnksfraktur zugezogen, die operativ versorgt wurde.
Hatte für 2 Wochen einen Gips und soll nun ohne Gips oder ähnliches das Bein wieder voll belasten.
Ist das zu früh, oder ist das in Ordnung?  
Liebe Grüße 😀

----------


## josie

Hallo Lulu!
Ehrlichg gesagt kommt mir das sehr früh vor, ich kenne es so, daß man erst nach 6-8 Wochen wieder belasten darf und bis dahin wird der Fuß auch ruhiggestellt, entweder mit Gips oder mit einer Orthese/Vacoped. Bist Du sicher, daß es sich nicht "nur" um einen Bänderriß handelt, entschuldige die Frage, aber so ganz kann ich das jetzt bei dir nicht nachvollziehen. Auch nach der Ruhigstellung belastet man in der Regel nicht sofort voll, sondern man beginnt mit Teilbelastung, je nach Beschwerden, geht es mal schneller, oder nicht so schnell

----------

